# Fish show where Romans traded



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2003)

Something I nearly missed at nature.com - basically, gentic studies of fishbones retrieved from archaeological sites has helped demonstrate something of ancient Roman trade routes. 

Article here:

Fish fossils reveal Roman trade routes



> Fossilized remains of a fish supper have revealed a hitherto unknown Roman trade route. Genetic analysis shows that 1400-year-old catfish unearthed in an ancient Anatolian city probably came from Egypt1.
> 
> The fossils were found among the mountain-top ruins at Sagalassos, 110 kilometres inland from Turkey's southern Mediterranean coast. Catfish (Clarias gariepinus) are not native this region.
> 
> ...


----------

